# metal roofing



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fellers, working on a building and want to do a metal roof. And I have owned a Fiskars paper crimper for a long time and have made corrugated metal with it but I don't think I want that. Think I want something like what would look like an old tin roof or perhaps standing seam or a screw roof. Any ideas on how to make any of those or where to buy?

Doug


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug,
This may help: http://ggrs.info/Articles/MoreRoofing/RidgedRoofing.html


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Doug,
Here is a link to a build done on LSC where the builder fabricated standing seam roofing out of aluminum cans. He did a thread specifically on how he did them, but I can't seem to locate it immediately, but this should help http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/20611/mlk-fairhaven-gas-station?page=3
If I can locate the other thread I will include it here.
Found it: http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/20961/drink-can-standing-seam-metal-roof


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Precision Products makes plastic sheets that simulates tin roofing. I used it on my little warehouse.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

O scale ... standing seam roofing, took 3 strips to cover the Aristo Bobber's roof. Actual .003" copper sheets, they have other metals and styles.
Builders in Scale.
John


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/28359-standing-rib-roofing.html
check out this link, I have made a press to do raised ribbed , but check out
how Dick did his, quite impressive effects.
Dennis


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks and got some ideas here and set me thinking. I have to wonder if I could ever find a reasonably priced bead roller that I could use to do this? Also had thoughts that perhaps I could take the Precision Products roof sheet and make a mold and then say do something with fiberglass mat and polyester resin?

Seems like some of these techniques require the use of soft metal. One of the reasons I got into G long ago was that most G items are more durable than the smaller scale stuff. I am bad about breaking things like dropping them, sitting on them, stepping on them and such. The easy to bend metal also makes for easy to damage pieces and really gets to me when I mess up something I worked hard on to make ideas a reality.

Doug


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Then solder square wire to sheet. Use snippets melted on the wire, then sweated to the sheet to keep your fillets small.
There you go.
John


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug,

Remember the roofing in the articles is just a facade. It is not structural.

The substrate it is glued to would be the structural element. This could even be a solid block of wood, very hard to damage (Grin). So the detail is done on the soft metal and the part it is glued to withstands your abuse.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rich, still with the soft or thin aluminum backed, say you drop something on it and squish say ribs on the corrugated and your beautiful piece is a mess. 

John, where would one get square wire? This sounds interesting. And know some old tin roofs were soldered so might be even more realistic.

Last night I did some searching on fleabay to see if I could find a big can opener that might be converted into a mini bead roller. Might be a crazy idea, but never know.

Doug


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, You first build the roof out of wood. A very sturdy wooden structure. Then glue small strips of wood where you will want the seams to be.

Now you have two choices.

1) Use fillers, sanding, and a sealer to make the roof waterproof. Then spray with a metallic paint to give the appearance of a seamed metal roof.

2) Take some soft metal and carefully fit it to the wooden roof. This would require some sort of tool to make it fit around the wooden strips properly. As each metal strip is fitted glue it to the wooden roof.

Just a thought. Should be fairly bulletproof. Hope it helps.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Square brass rods:
http://www.specialshapes.com/SquareBarsBrass.html


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonder if there would be a way to take sheet metal and do something to make it look like there are seams.

And regarding the site with the square wire, also saw some other metal I could use for my Clishay project (to cover where some critter chewed on the frame when I left it out). Been looking for brass channel for a while.

Doug


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

redundant post deleted


----------



## sarahscarlett (Sep 8, 2021)

Does anyone out there happen to know what the interior center support {if any} roofing service area in Reston, VA consist of as am Looking to install a Fire Extinguisher from the "ceiling" for off-road on a '04 Silverado 2500 HD ?!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is an unusual forum on how to install a fire extinguisher


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello all. I took a piece of 3/4” pine wood and on my table saw I cut slots about 1” apart. Then I laid my thin copper sheet on the board and took a flat blade screw driver and slowly dragged the screw driver down the slots to form the standing seam then folded the sheet down and continued the process till I had a one piece roof for my building


----------

